

NewRelic was down - brokentone
http://status.newrelic.com/

======
brokentone
And back. <https://twitter.com/newrelicstatus/status/331878843583430658>

------
JoshGlazebrook
How exactly are posts like these "news"?

------
15charusername
Wow people trust tools that don't have valid SSL certificates , it's no wonder
groups like HTP roam free.

